# Starting Judo next week



## Samurai Mind (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and thought I would say hello. I'm 34 and I start Judo training next week. Just got my gi and joined the USJF What a great way to start 2022!
Any advice from fellow Judokas for a newbie like myself would be great. Thanks! Happy New Year


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 31, 2021)

Not to be a downer, but with the current Covid omicron spike all over the place, is this a good time to start something that requires such close contact and heavy breathing?

I mean, I appreciate your enthusiasm, but be careful.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 31, 2021)

Samurai Mind said:


> Any advice


If you know how to do hand stance against wall, you should spend some time in it. If you are use to see the world upside down, you won't be afraid to be throwing.


----------



## Unkogami (Dec 31, 2021)

34? Good luck.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 31, 2021)

I think 34 is the perfect age to begin.  No better time than now.  Assuming you can train safely in the current Covid reality, I think you will love it.  Keep us informed how it goes.  Don’t be afraid to feel like you are utterly incompetent for a while.  These things take time, just keep at it.  Your skill will grow.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Dec 31, 2021)

Welcome to Mt I started kenpo karate at age 35 2013 nothing wrong with Starting at age 34 good luck on studying Judo


----------



## Samurai Mind (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for the friendly welcome guys. I'm in decent shape no serious injuries from football or mma and boxing in my early 20's. I should have a good time. I'll keep you guys posted on the journey.


----------



## BrendanF (Jan 1, 2022)

I started Judo three years or so ago at 36.  With many chronic injuries - I have arthritic hip joints from broken pelvis, plates in both forearms, no right wrist, can't extend my right hand back to a 'pushing' position etc.  Still loving it.  Advice - listen to teacher, focus on ukemi and position.

Good luck!  I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome to MT!! Great to have you here 

Very exciting about your new journey beginning! All I can say is... enjoy every moment! Take your time and always keep a beginner's mindset and you can't go wrong. Have a ball


----------



## Samurai Mind (Jan 1, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> Welcome to MT!! Great to have you here
> 
> Very exciting about your new journey beginning! All I can say is... enjoy every moment! Take your time and always keep a beginner's mindset and you can't go wrong. Have a ball


will do! Thanks so much


----------



## Samurai Mind (Jan 1, 2022)

BrendanF said:


> I started Judo three years or so ago at 36.  With many chronic injuries - I have arthritic hip joints from broken pelvis, plates in both forearms, no right wrist, can't extend my right hand back to a 'pushing' position etc.  Still loving it.  Advice - listen to teacher, focus on ukemi and position.
> 
> Good luck!  I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


Thank you I appreciate your response


----------



## frank raud (Jan 1, 2022)

I started judo at 48, so you're ahead of the curve as far as I'm concerned. Focus on your breakfalls ( as I'm sure your sensei will tell you). They are foundational techniques. Without good breakfall (ukemi) skills it's easy to get hurt. The throws don't hurt, the landing does. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Samurai Mind (Jan 1, 2022)

frank raud said:


> I started judo at 48, so you're ahead of the curve as far as I'm concerned. Focus on your breakfalls ( as I'm sure your sensei will tell you). They are foundational techniques. Without good breakfall (ukemi) skills it's easy to get hurt. The throws don't hurt, the landing does. Enjoy your journey.


Thanks so much Frank. Yeah Ukemi is definitely a must to master from the beginning. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Feb 17, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Not to be a downer, but with the current Covid omicron spike all over the place, is this a good time to start something that requires such close contact and heavy breathing?
> 
> I mean, I appreciate your enthusiasm, but be careful.



Wear a mask & change them out often (4-6 a day). Sanitize hands often.

Been training/teaching since the re-opening in June 2020, up until today.  2-3 hours a day w/at least 20 different adults & children/day.  4 days/week.  Did not miss ONE week since. And I'm way older than 34, but in great shape.

Some MMA & some BJJ; mostly MT w/clinching, which is just standup grappling. Sweaty dudes raining sweat into my face, eyes....ewwww. 

Got Covid19 once, around Feb 2020. After that, nothing; no Omicron, not even a cold. Maybe a mild head cold b/c I didn't cover my head after showering & going into 25F cold 1 day in 2021. Used to get the flu from this gym at least 2x a year b/c dummies would train while sick; giving it to everybody. Nowadays, people are hyper vigilant it seems.


----------



## Mider (Feb 17, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Not to be a downer, but with the current Covid omicron spike all over the place, is this a good time to start something that requires such close contact and heavy breathing?
> 
> I mean, I appreciate your enthusiasm, but be careful.


Can’t stay in a bubble forever, it’s not like covid going away either


----------



## Mider (Feb 17, 2022)

Samurai Mind said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum and thought I would say hello. I'm 34 and I start Judo training next week. Just got my gi and joined the USJF What a great way to start 2022!
> Any advice from fellow Judokas for a newbie like myself would be great. Thanks! Happy New Year


Good luck bro


----------



## Instructor (Feb 18, 2022)

I am a little late to the thread.  I just want to welcome you to MT and I wish you every success with your Judo training.  How is it going so far?


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2022)

Instructor said:


> I am a little late to the thread.  I just want to welcome you to MT and I wish you every success with your Judo training.  How is it going so far?


Likewise.  Welcome to the forum @Samurai Mind.


----------

